

Learn More By Asking Fewer Questions - bslatkin
http://blogs.hbr.org/schrage/2012/08/learn-more-by-asking-fewer-questions.html

======
bslatkin
Couple months old but a great article I didn't see here. The highlight for me:

"What the smartest innovators and smartest marketers I know have in common is
not asking a lot of questions but making sure the most important questions get
asked and answered."

